# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  4 quán bánh cuốn ngon ở Hà Nội - banh cuon

## hangnt

*Món quà Hà Nội từ lâu đã là đồ điểm tâm yêu thích của người dân Hà thành và khách du lịch phương xa. Ngày càng có nhiều dạng bánh cuốn khác nhau giúp khách đổi vị.*



Đồ bát đĩa ở Gia An được lựa chọn cẩn thận.
Cách đây khoảng 20-30 năm, mỗi lần ra hàng ăn luôn là điều xa xỉ với đa số người dân. Khi đó, trẻ nhỏ thường reo lên mỗi khi nghe tiếng rao "Ai bánh cuốn nào" của mấy cô hàng bánh cuốn Thanh Trì chở thúng bánh trên chiếc xe đạp cũ kỹ. Sau khi cầm bơ gạo mẹ đưa ra đổi bánh, đứa nào cũng háo hức nhìn cô bán hàng bóc tách từng lá bánh mỏng tang khỏi lớp bánh dày. Nhìn bánh mịn màng, trong có điểm xuyết chút mộc nhĩ trông thật là thích.

Giờ đây, những gánh hàng rong như thế hầu như không còn nữa nhưng món ăn vặt này ngày càng phát triển hơn ở Hà Nội với đủ kiểu biến thể khác nhau cũng như du nhập thêm bánh cuốn từ các vùng miền khác như Phủ Lý, Lạng Sơn...



Bánh cuốn nhân thịt gà ở quán Thanh Vân ở Hàng Gà.
Nổi danh nhất nhì ở Hà Nội phải kể tới quán bánh cuốn Thanh Vân ở 14 Hàng Gà. Mở hàng cách đây hàng chục năm, đây là địa chỉ quen với dân Hà thành và nơi "nhất định phải đến" của khách du lịch.

Điểm hút khách chính của quán chính là chất lượng bánh, mỏng, mềm, nhân cũng rất ngon. Nhà hàng có món bánh cuốn nhân gà, 30.000 đồng một đĩa, thịt gà được cắt nhỏ xíu lẫn với mộc nhĩ. Hành khô của hàng cũng tự làm nên ăn giòn, không bị khô, ỉu và có mùi hôi như loại làm hàng loạt, giao khắp các hàng. Ruốc tôm của nhà hàng được xay mịn, ăn cũng khá ngon.

Một hàng nhỏ nhưng cũng nức tiếng chẳng kém là bánh cuốn nóng 101 Bà Triệu. Khác với quán ở Hàng Gà, ở đây có rất nhiều loại bánh với nhiều kiểu nhân như như nhân thịt, trứng, tôm thịt nấm với đủ đồ ăn kèm như lạp xưởng, chả mực, ruốc...

Loại bánh được yêu thích nhất ở đây là bánh cuốn tôm thịt nấm với mức giá 27.000 đồng. Cách tráng bánh có nhân như vậy từng được Thạch Lam miêu tả trong cuốn sách Hà Nội ba mươi sáu phố phường. Giờ ở Hà Nội, không còn nhiều hàng dùng loại nhân này nữa. Bên trong lá bánh mỏng kiểu Thanh Trì là nhân thịt, nấm hương, mộc nhĩ, tôm nõn bóc vỏ. Khách quen cũng đặc biệt thích hành khô ở đây thế nên chẳng có gì lạ khi nhà hàng bán riêng bát hành với giá 10.000 đồng.



Chả quế, đồ ăn kèm quen thuộc của bánh cuốn.
Không tráng bánh mỏng như hai hàng trên, bánh cuốn bà Hoành ở Tô Hiến Thành không có nhân, không mộc nhĩ và dày hơn. Nước chấm có cầu kỳ hơn một chút khi cho sẵn chả quế và hành khô vào. Nhà hàng cũng chẳng có lựa chọn gì khác nhưng sự đơn giản ấy vẫn kéo khách tới ăn nườm nượp, kể cả khi không phải giờ ăn. Chỉ có điều hơi tiếc, trước đây nhà hàng bán trên vỉa hè nhưng thường chuẩn bị những cái mẹt nhỏ xinh xắn, cho bánh, chả, nước chấm đặt trên lá chuối xanh mướt, trông rất đẹp mắt. Giờ quán mở rộng, đặt bàn ghế đẹp đẽ nên cũng chẳng còn cái nếp trình bày như xưa nữa.

Khách với hầu hết các quán truyền thống với các bà, các chị ngồi tráng bánh ngay cửa ra vào, hệ thống cửa hàng Gia An mang đậm tính chất công nghiệp hơn. Dịp nào đi chơi, xem phim gần phố Thái Phiên, bạn thử rẽ vào đây ăn một đĩa bánh cuốn xem sao. Nhà hàng này làm nhiều loại ăn vừa miệng nhưng thích nhất vẫn là ăn ruốc tôm. Gọi đĩa bánh chay với chút ruốc tôm rắc trên lớp bánh trắng ngần, ngồi trong nhà hàng sạch sẽ, ăn cũng thật ngon miệng.

*Địa chỉ thành viên gợi ý:*

- Quán giữa phố Hà Trung, bán sau 20h và bán đến khoảng 2-3 h sáng hôm sau.

- Quán trong phố Vũ Thạnh (Giảng Võ rẽ vào cạnh đoạn bia Hải Xồm), đối diện hiệu thuốc số nhà 51, 6h đến 9h30 sáng.

- Bánh cuốn ở dốc Hàng Than.

- Quán ở chợ Phan Phù Tiên, bán từ 6h tới 10h sáng.

- Quán An Quang giữa phố Hàng Bồ, nếu rẽ từ Hàng Đào thì bên tay phải, mở vào chiều tối.

* Mời bạn chia sẻ thêm về các quán bánh cuốn ngon ở Hà Nội bằng cách comment dưới bài. Các địa chỉ do thành viên Didau gợi ý sẽ được bổ sung vào trong bài viết.

----------


## hangnt

*Hình ảnh bánh cuốn một số quán ở Hà Nội*

*Món quà Hà Nội từ lâu đã là đồ điểm tâm yêu thích của người dân Hà thành và khách du lịch phương xa. Ngày càng có nhiều dạng bánh cuốn khác nhau giúp khách đổi vị.*



Bánh cuốn không nhân ở quán bà Hoành.



Nước chấm ở đây có chả, hành khô.



Tráng bánh cuốn ở nhà Thanh Vân.



Những chiếc nồi dùng tráng, làm nóng lại bánh.





Nhân bánh, hành khô, chả quế.





Cuốn bánh phải quen tay, làm nhiều lần mới thuần thục.



Nhiều người thích hấp thêm quả trứng trong bánh.





Bánh cuốn tôm thịt nấm.


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Hà Nội tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------

